# Processing Inspectors calculations handbook



## alblancher (Feb 16, 2012)

A member sent me this link a while back and even though I don't remember who it was I want to thank them again.    For those of us that really like geeking out on this stuff this handbook is a pretty definitive guide to calculating the amounts of cures, accelerants, binders etc found in the curing world. 

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/OPPDE/rdad/FSISDirectives/7620-3.pdf

hope it helps clear up any confusion about where we get the numbers we use when talking about cures and additives.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 16, 2012)

Great reading material, Who ever gave it to ya must be one hell of a guy!


----------



## alblancher (Feb 16, 2012)

I figured it was you Dan but I couldn't remember, and yes the guy that gave it to me is one hell of a guy!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 16, 2012)

*AMEN........*
 


DanMcG said:


> Great reading material, Who ever gave it to ya must be one hell of a guy!


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks to both of you it helps .


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 17, 2012)

I snagged that so fast my computer jumped!  Thank you!


----------

